# LR automatically creating dated folders



## swteven (Mar 27, 2018)

I recently bought a Nikon D750 and now LR 5.7.1 is creating duplicate copies in dated folders. How can I change this ?
(FYI - I am running Lion on my Mac so I can continue using Photoshop CS4)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 27, 2018)

What do you mean by "Duplicate Copies"? Are you seeing two copies of each image in Lightroom, or do you mean that there are two copies of the images on the hard drive? 

How do you normally import? Do you upload to your hard drive first, before them importing into Lightroom? If so, it could simply be that when you do the import you're using "Copy" not "Add" in the Import Panel, and if you have "Organize by Date" set in the Destination panel you would end up with the images being copied into dated folders (but still only the one copy in the dated folders would be seen in Lightroom).

If it's not that, some screenshots (one of the import panel, the other showing the duplicates in Lightroom) would be helpful.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

Are you sure these are duplicates, or are you perhaps mislead by the 'Library - Show photos in subfolders' menu? If you turn this on, an image will be counted in the parent folder image count, and also in the subfolder image count, so you may get the impression that it exists twice.


----------



## swteven (Mar 27, 2018)

I normally import by uploading to my hard drive (a folder with a title). Then I import to LR. After importing  to LR there are 2 copies per image on my hard drive. One in the titled folder and another in a dated folder. I am checking ADD when I import.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2018)

swteven said:


> I normally import by uploading to my hard drive (a folder with a title). Then I import to LR. After importing  to LR there are 2 copies per image on my hard drive. One in the titled folder and another in a dated folder. I am checking ADD when I import.


Very likely that you didn't use ADD by mistake, but COPY. Dated folders are (obviously) only created when you use copy.


----------



## swteven (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks John.  I may have accidentally used COPY. I will see what happens next time I import.


----------

